# Is there anything I need to know about rescue?



## JLStorm (Sep 1, 2008)

My wife and I are considering a GSD from a rescue program (we have not decided on a particular rescue yet). Other than seeing the conditions the dogs are kept and verifying that the foster parents have evaluated their personalities, is there anything else I need to worry about?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Here is some information on reputable rescues:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=391679&page=1#Post391679

You want to make sure the dog is vetted, speutered, HW tested, and what they have been socialized to. Do they offer support after the adoption, do their policies fit you and do you fit them, how do they determine match dogs, etc. 

There are so many wonderful dogs in rescue, I am sure you will find a match!

I got Bella, the dog that is in my avatar as of this post, almost 6 years ago and she is wonderful.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

You did not mention where you are from, but if from the Midwest I can helpwith reliable rescues.

The key is the quality of the rescue group. 

As an aside I serve as a foster, and on average the quality of the dogs I foster for has been wonderful.


----------



## JLStorm (Sep 1, 2008)

Im located in Pennsylvania.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

If the rescue you choose to go with has a website, read it thoroughly. Rescue websites usually lay out their policies, explain the adoption procedure, and give information about the dogs they currently have. 

A lot of the good rescues have "bios" of the dogs they have available that are written by their foster "parents" and attempt to be as accurate as possible. If they say the dog won'd do well with children or cats, they usually mean it, and they're usually very straight-forward about the training the dog needs and it's flaws as well as the positive.

Another way to tell a good rescue is by the amount of questions they ask you - read their application and contract thoroughly and ask whom you can contact if you have any questions. Meet some of the volunteers and dogs in person at an adoption event in your area - most rescues have adoption days at local pet stores at least once a month, and they should be listed on their website so potential adopters can come out and meet dogs and people.

The rescue should also ask you A LOT of questions and come to your home for a home visit. You can expect the person doing the home visit to ask you a lot of questions and also talk to you about what you need to get ready to bring a new dog home and such.


----------

